# Help To Identify Vintage Led Watch



## Seikosi (Nov 26, 2012)

Looking for help to determine the make of this led watch i picked up same symbol is on the clasp that is on the centre of the case back.

Thanks in advance

Simon.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Pop the back off mate, there might be a clue on the module inside.

While you're at it, you should think about removing that bracelet and soaking it in soapy water, then scrubbing it with an old toothbrush... (do not immerse the watch head in water though!) 

Looks in good condition, and nice to see all the LED segments working as well :thumbup:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Have you tried this website? http://www.collectorsweekly.com/wristwatches/led-watches


----------



## digibloke (Nov 26, 2007)

The logo is a "d" and a "t" joined together and it stands for Datatime. One of many companies that sprang up then vanished during the 70's digital watch boom. It'll probably have a made in Hong Kong module in it and it's nice to see it still working.


----------

